

It's easy to say a $60M take-home is wrong. But what number is right? - krexit
http://www.theatlantic.com/video/archive/2013/12/why-do-ceos-make-so-much-money/282525/

======
nmc
Flagged as pure trolling. We all know CEO earnings are still increasing
drastically. The rest is a matter of opinion.

